# Safeguard in bed with AMS



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Just when I thought Michigan could not get any more messed up it looks like it has. I was under the impression AMS was doing all FNMA work in MI. So yesterday I start recieving an insane amount of recuts for Safeguard that are for FNMA. Is it possible these two have teamed up. Never thought hell would freeze over but I have seen stranger things in this industry. Anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

They may all be presale and have not been transfered to AMS yet.
Just a Guess


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I get FNMA from Wells Fargo, so AMS is not the only one with FNMA.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

I got like 5 orders last night from safeguard too for FNM, i talked to my regional for MI and she said if they are pre sale properties then they didnt transfer over yet but i got a call last week from a rep from safeguard and they said REO and Preservation is all together now.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

All presale properties, I don't think ams and sg play in the same sandbox.


----------



## ROBBIEZ91 (Jul 11, 2012)

WE are NOT working with safeguard on our properties in MI.

-Rob


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Just when I thought Michigan could not get any more messed up it looks like it has. I was under the impression AMS was doing all FNMA work in MI. So yesterday I start recieving an insane amount of recuts for Safeguard that are for FNMA. Is it possible these two have teamed up. Never thought hell would freeze over but I have seen stranger things in this industry. Anyone have any ideas about this?




Whadaya gonna do till May?? Go cut snow???


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Whadaya gonna do till May?? Go cut snow???





Run the equipment around the yard with out engaging blades. 


I've staged action shots of me "trimming" with the trimmer as cold as a block of ice.
Never even pulled the rope.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Can't say I haven't done that before. Sometimes you do what you got to do in order too keep the powers that be happy. 



BPWY said:


> Run the equipment around the yard with out engaging blade
> 
> I've staged action shots of me "trimming" with the trimmer as cold as a block of ice.
> Never even pulled the rope.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't forget to make engine noises vroom vroom


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Im curious how strict they are going to be with the "limited growth" to start the season......


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

There are always ways to make tape measure pics work too!!


JDRM said:


> Im curious how strict they are going to be with the "limited growth" to start the season......


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

hollandppc said:


> there are always ways to make tape measure pics work too!!


true!...


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

kicked Safeguard out,so happy I did this


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

jack125 said:


> kicked Safeguard out,so happy I did this


same here. $26.50 grass cuts and ext and roof inspections no flippin way


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Just when I thought Michigan could not get any more messed up it looks like it has. I was under the impression AMS was doing all FNMA work in MI. So yesterday I start recieving an insane amount of recuts for Safeguard that are for FNMA. Is it possible these two have teamed up. Never thought hell would freeze over but I have seen stranger things in this industry. Anyone have any ideas about this?


SG has combined their REO and PPO cuts together. And expect the same care on both. Word is bond.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Can't say I haven't done that before. Sometimes you do what you got to do in order too keep the powers that be happy.


Same here:thumbsup:


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

you guys are giving up secrets come on we all have a trimmer like that we got a 20inch push mower with out a blade on the trailer for 3 years it looks great in pics


----------

